# Problem in Getting Visa



## muhammad.asadullah (Jan 4, 2015)

My Name is Asad , I am a software engineer from Karachi Pakistan , my problem is that an HR Consultancy service in Abu Dhabi took my 2 to 3 skype interviews and I got selected for the job in a Governemtn Entity in Abudhabi , they sent me an offer letter and I signed on it they offered me 7000 AED but they told me not to resign unless we give you green signal , after some days they sent me email that We are pleased to inform you that you are selected with us and you can resign from your current employer . after some days they sent me email ,We are in the process on issuing a security check for you, after that, we will issue your visa , then they sent me email We are pleased to inform you that we already submitted your visa application to the Ministry Of Labours. Processing the visa might take one or two weeks. Once your visa is issued, we will send you the copy so that you can issue your Pakistani Overseas ID which takes one day. After that, we will book your ticket and hotel so that you can travel to Abu Dhabi. and after 2 weeks , now I have got there another email ,We have some news to share with you , The first thing is that we are sad to inform you that go got a rejection for you your security! And based on that, the client rejected your whole application. Actually, we tried our best to convince them again but there was no luck at all.

After that, we had a talk internally regarding your case and we already discussed if we can hire you in any other opportunity because we don’t want you to lose much and also we have a faith in you so luckily we found another opportunity in another internal project but the available budget for that is AED 6000. Based on that, we need you to confirm if you are interested in the new opportunity so that I can proceed and send you the new offer.
I am unable to decide what to do ? What is this Security check , I am unable to digest , I have a clear and clean profile , I am amazed that are they telling the truth or are they lying ,I have already resigned from my organization , If I accept there 6000 offer , What is the gaurantee that my security check will be clear or not ? are they playing with me >


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
First question - has the HR Consultancy taken any money from you for "viaa processing fees" or any other type of fee?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## muhammad.asadullah (Jan 4, 2015)

No have not charge even a single money


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
That is a good first step (as it is illegal to charge candidates any hiring fees in the UAE).
The security clearance is a real process and i am very surprised that any decent company would advise you to resign your current position until this has come through.
If they genuinely submitted it and you have failed - then it is unlikely (although not impossible) that you would get clearance at a 2nd attempt - depending on the reason for failure (which is never disclosed).
Security clearance here is a mysterious and secret process - so we can only go on all the experiences that other members have published on this site.
There are a number of threads that discuss it at length - so use the search function to read them.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## muhammad.asadullah (Jan 4, 2015)

but Security check is the prerequisite step for submitting visa in Ministry of Labor or is it parallel step


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Security clearance is obtained first - before visa is requested (from memory!).
These are done one step at a time. 
As above - there is a dedicated thread on the subject within the UAE forum - i believe other members have fully described the process and steps.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## muhammad.asadullah (Jan 4, 2015)

another guy is hired instead of me and he is hired on 6000 AED I am thinking that Hr agency is trying to safe 1000 AED per month and they are forcing me to work on 6000 AED after creating the condition , where I have already resigned


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Who knows what games they are playing?


----------



## riazjee (Nov 27, 2014)

As far as I know, security check/clearance is required only for the job in Government entities. If you are going to join a private company, no security clearance is required.


----------



## abdul1987 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Ark*

Hi,,
I want to know if once security clearance is received still there will be problem for getting visa.
As 4 year back my visa for Abu Dhabi rejected but lucky i got offer from another company in Dubai with visa. Please tell me if i will clear security clearance still there will be any problem for getting visa.


----------

